# Am I missing something?



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

In the shower on our B634 there is a place where the sidewall meets (or not in our case) the floor (see pic). My query is - should there be a strip of somekind to prevent water collecting in the space below the wall. Its not a major problem as the water doesnt go anywhere - its just a tad fiddly to mop it up.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

If it's the same as our 644; that wall that doesn't meet the floor, actually hinges round to block off the toilet area when you have a shower, therefore the wall is actually behind it and does meet the floor.

HTH


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, its slightly different to yours then as the wall is fixed (the sink rotates out of the way and the panel on the back of the door hinges to form the cubicle.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

no worries, think yours may be a newer version to ours, ours is 2002, judging by the photo on the page linked to below (scroll down a lot), i don't think there is normally anything there, unless it's a coincidence that there's is missing.

< link here >

if all else fails; you may be able to get some rubber beading from someone that fits windows, the stuff that pushes in after the glazing has been fitted.

HTH


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for that ours is a 2004 but the shower/toilet looks exactly the same in ours so I guess thats how it is. Are you sure the wall swings on yours and not just the sink?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

No, there's nothing missing  Mine's identical & I've had mine from new. There's a void space up the back there where the recessed cupboard is & also to allow a space for the shower hose to drop down into when the hose is not in use. The shower tray extends approx 60mm or so behind the wall & then it rises vertically about the same distance. That gap at the base avoids the need for any form of sealing between the floor & the back wall of the shower. The other function it serves is to allow any water that has run down the outside of the shower hose (whilst in use) to run down between the inner & outer wall & then drain directly into the shower tray. 

It's a simple but very cleverly thought out solution avoiding the need for sealers & bits of trim 8)

D.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

davesport said:


> No, there's nothing missing  Mine's identical & I've had mine from new. There's a void space up the back there where the recessed cupboard is & also to allow a space for the shower hose to drop down into when the hose is not in use. The shower tray extends approx 60mm or so behind the wall & then it rises vertically about the same distance. That gap at the base avoids the need for any form of sealing between the floor & the back wall of the shower. The other function it serves is to allow any water that has run down the outside of the shower hose (whilst in use) to run down between the inner & outer wall & then drain directly into the shower tray.
> 
> It's a simple but very cleverly thought out solution avoiding the need for sealers & bits of trim 8)
> 
> D.


Thanks, its well thought out but water gathers there and its quite a game to get it dry after a shower, but at least I can stop thinking there should be something there.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, have to agree the water does sit in there once the shower's been in use. As muddy, cold & often wet mountain bikes we use the shower a lot. Like you I always dry the place out thoroughly after we've finished but there's no need to go OTT as the water's only sitting on the shower try abeit in a slightly inaccessible place. I've been doing things this way for the past 6 years & have had no problems so far.

Regards Dave.


----------

